
Egg demand shifted, and 61,000 Minnesota chickens euthanized - anigbrowl
https://www.startribune.com/egg-demand-shifted-and-61-000-minnesota-chickens-were-euthanized/569817312/
======
Khelavaster
The farmer lies about death by carbon dioxide being painless. The chickens
suffocated in intense fear, just like we would. Carbon :monoxide: and nitrogen
are relatively painless.

